# African hair Braiding



## Pendu (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi, everyone 

Does anyone know of someone who can braid African hair at home? I have been to the salons in Florence yet they can get a bit pricey.

If you know of anyone I would be grateful 

Number / email will be just fine

Thanks guys


----------

